# HGH HUMAN GROWTH HORMONE GENOTROPIN PFIZER 36IU PENS



## eminemballer1

Hi guys.

Managed to get hold of these 36IU pens by pfizer (geno) - wanted to know your feedback on them, im looking to run this 3IU a day with sat/sun off for about 3 months.

Some pics included to validate authenticity.

http://i41.tinypic.com/2eg7lo2.jpg

http://i41.tinypic.com/2885i11.jpg

http://i40.tinypic.com/2iaphd0.jpg


----------



## eminemballer1

bump


----------



## Dead lee

Fake...


----------



## Clubber Lang

looking for a sale with pic 3?

and this is what i mentioned in the peptide forum about loads of Geno's flooding the market all of a sudden. Pfizer cant dump shed loads of GH on the market through the back door, everything in a company of that size is surely tracked and traceable through every part of the production process.

same thing happened earlier this year with so called pharma Serostim 156iu kits. Market flooded with people paying top whack only to find out theyre fake.


----------



## Dark sim

Dead lee said:


> Fake...


How can you tell? I'm in the market for some of these soon.


----------



## eminemballer1

Id like to be able to tell the real stuff from fake.. when you open them up they are individually packages, its not a simple job of dublicating a vial or a cartridge like with fake gear.. who would go through all the trouble of making a pen that mixes the gh with solution, etc? surely the fakers wouldnt bother?


----------



## Hotdog147

eminemballer1 said:


> Id like to be able to tell the real stuff from fake.. when you open them up they are individually packages, its not a simple job of dublicating a vial or a cartridge like with fake gear.. who would go through all the trouble of making a pen that mixes the gh with solution, etc? surely the fakers wouldnt bother?


Course they would, pharma test gets faked and look how cheap that is in comparison


----------



## eminemballer1

Is there a simple way to test HGH - or the simplest way is to inject 6iu and wait for your arms to go numb?


----------



## Machette

Are they from uk origin or belgium?


----------



## eminemballer1

Belgium mate


----------



## mills91

Course someone would bother to fake it!

Some fvckers even copy other labs and try to pass it off as original.

Where there's money to be made, someone will be knocking out fakes. Especially in this game... Easy money, minimum risk

No idea whether they are fake or not tho


----------



## britbull

Same ones all over Facebook


----------



## theBEAST2002

I've used Genotropin for the last few years, good stuff. Word of advise, get your HGH tested.


----------



## eminemballer1

Thanks for the feedback pal , any ideas how to go about testing it?



theBEAST2002 said:


> I've used Genotropin for the last few years, good stuff. Word of advise, get your HGH tested.


----------



## eminemballer1

Is it also from belgium?



theBEAST2002 said:


> I've used Genotropin for the last few years, good stuff. Word of advise, get your HGH tested.


----------



## theBEAST2002

eminemballer1 said:


> Thanks for the feedback pal , any ideas how to go about testing it?


If in doubt, internet. There are a ton of companies in the UK that'll test your product, for a fee of course but real growth hormone is worth it. Believe me.


----------



## theBEAST2002

eminemballer1 said:


> Is it also from belgium?


I get mine from Thailand


----------



## Dead lee

Dark sim said:


> How can you tell? I'm in the market for some of these soon.


I can't tell.. i was bored at work

But il say what i see and i wouldn't pay out for these.. im with clubber on this and don't believe the amount thats about can fall off the back of a lorry and no one notices.


----------



## Old n fat

What was the conclusion on these then. ?

Was a fe months back so surly the results of use will be available ??


----------



## 3752

If they are the same as I have (hard to tell from pics) then they are not fake.......


----------



## gearchange

I have some genuine pharma and the ones you have do not look the same.


----------



## IGotTekkers

britbull said:


> Same ones all over Facebook


Yep facebook is ****ing swamped with this crap atm. Thry did the rounds and then everyone realised they were bunk and they dropped about 50% in price and everyone trying to dump them in anyone that would have em :lol:


----------



## Dead lee

gearchange said:


> I have some genuine pharma and the ones you have do not look the same.
> 
> View attachment 144959


That will be because there not the same lol


----------



## gearchange

Dead lee said:


> That will be because there not the same lol


Obviously :tongue: Mine are real lol


----------



## 3752

gearchange said:


> Obviously :tongue: Mine are real lol


Well there not the same pharma brand as you have Simplexx the most widely faked pharma GH there is........good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## gearchange

Pscarb said:


> Well there not the same pharma brand as you have Simplexx the most widely faked pharma GH there is........good luck :thumbup1:


Thank's for the head's up..It's ok though because I have had it tested. :thumb:


----------



## 3752

That's cool post up the lab test be interesting to see I can then put it in the thread about tested GH


----------



## Dead lee

gearchange said:


> Thank's for the head's up..It's ok though because I have had it tested. :thumb:


They didnt fair to well in the GH lab test b50 done anyway.. I wouldnt mind seeing your results


----------



## 3752

Dead lee said:


> They didnt fair to well in the GH lab test b50 done anyway.. I wouldnt mind seeing your results


this is because they are highly faked but genuine ones are very good although in my opinion not as good as other Pharma GH like NutropinAQ (Best imo) and Geno


----------



## Dead lee

Pscarb said:


> this is because they are highly faked but genuine ones are very good although in my opinion not as good as other Pharma GH like NutropinAQ (Best imo) and Geno


I was reading about some excellent European fakes finding there way into the uk market a few years back, the ones b50 tested from Thailand looked good, no doubt there's good ones around though it's knowing there good.

And you forgot to mention humatrope


----------



## 3752

Dead lee said:


> I was reading about some excellent European fakes finding there way into the uk market a few years back, the ones b50 tested were from Thailand and they looked good, no doubt there's good ones around though it's knowing there good.
> 
> And you forgot to mention humatrope


i have been told in the past that some fake Simplexx found there way into pharmacies


----------



## Dead lee

Pscarb said:


> i have been told in the past that some fake Simplexx found there way into pharmacies


His should be fine though they've been tested..


----------



## Allyg

Mate can u tell me where to get these pens


----------



## sitries

so whats the deal with these Genotropin Pfizer pens???? surely they aren't fake. mine look spot on!!!!! they are from Belgium and look the same as the ones in the pics. the liquid has that pharma grade smell about it that's for sure (smells like insulin). I really don't think that they are fake. and I bloody hope not eather as im picking up 5 tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sitries

were yours from Belgium ps carb??



Old n fat said:


> What was the conclusion on these then. ?
> 
> Was a fe months back so surly the results of use will be available ??


----------



## sitries

bump.. picked up 5 of these at the weekend so would like to know what the deal is!!!!


----------



## 3752

they are very good and not fake well the ones i have are not fake  not sure on country i will check


----------



## sitries

thanks - id be interested to know.. I highly doubt the ones iv got are fake. I smashed open one of the used pens and its a complex pen and the residual liquid smelt of 'that hospital smell'.



sitries said:


> bump.. picked up 5 of these at the weekend so would like to know what the deal is!!!!


----------



## Jas

sitries said:


> thanks - id be interested to know.. I highly doubt the ones iv got are fake. I smashed open one of the used pens and its a complex pen and the residual liquid smelt of 'that hospital smell'.


Any luck on these? My UK source has them in stock


----------



## Hotdog147

Dead lee said:


> His should be fine though they've been tested..


Never saw the results though!


----------



## lostwars

gearchange said:


> I have some genuine pharma and the ones you have do not look the same.
> 
> View attachment 144959


thats just bragging so unfair one can have such growth for oneself.......


----------



## Shaz29

sitries said:


> so whats the deal with these Genotropin Pfizer pens???? surely they aren't fake. mine look spot on!!!!! they are from Belgium and look the same as the ones in the pics. the liquid has that pharma grade smell about it that's for sure (smells like insulin). I really don't think that they are fake. and I bloody hope not eather as im picking up 5 tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


What makes you say they are from Belgium? Check the leaflet inside and see it's written in Turkish


----------



## big-lifter

Can it be brought in turkish pharmacies ?


----------



## Shaz29

big-lifter said:


> Can it be brought in turkish pharmacies ?


Yes .. But you need to ask around, not all of them have it


----------



## DEADLY

This is getting focking boring ! You 're all big boys, Go jack a pharmacy you know they have plenty. You only need masks and a portable frigde.

If you think it's a bit strong, kidnap a good doctor somewhere from a pediatric clinic or practice and make him write out 50 prescriptions of 20 vials each with differnt dates and don't let him go until each one of you went to a diferent pharmacy and got his part.

If you 're not capable, convince him with money, it'll be cheap between all you guys.

I am sure these options are less hassle than mucking about with real or not ug labs bla bla bla bla.......bla.


----------



## Decca

can anyone help me if this is fake? Am new to here & Got 5boxes to see me thro. Thank you.


----------



## jonesy1234cas

pens are fake/copies, everywhere is flooded with them, youd never see that amount of real pharmacy gh floating around I don't care what anyone says! cost peanuts to have them made in china, they will copy and manufacture anything aslong as the desired volume is worth while! my training partner gets some real nordi from his friends relation about 2-3 cartridges per month who get it off nhs and don't use it, and he has tried these pens floating about when his pal was on hols and unable to obtain proper stuff and he said the difference is like hot and cold!!


----------



## Bensif

jonesy1234cas said:


> pens are fake/copies, everywhere is flooded with them, youd never see that amount of real pharmacy gh floating around I don't care what anyone says! cost peanuts to have them made in china, they will copy and manufacture anything aslong as the desired volume is worth while! my training partner gets some real nordi from his friends relation about 2-3 cartridges per month who get it off nhs and don't use it, and he has tried these pens floating about when his pal was on hols and unable to obtain proper stuff and he said the difference is like hot and cold!!


I really don't think there are any fake pens around atm mate. Iv heard people tout this around but you would be surprised how much has come out of turkey etc.

IGF test will prove it. I'm using the pens, can hands down say they are 100% genuine.


----------



## 3752

jonesy1234cas said:


> pens are fake/copies, everywhere is flooded with them, youd never see that amount of real pharmacy gh floating around I don't care what anyone says! cost peanuts to have them made in china, they will copy and manufacture anything aslong as the desired volume is worth while! my training partner gets some real nordi from his friends relation about 2-3 cartridges per month who get it off nhs and don't use it, and he has tried these pens floating about when his pal was on hols and unable to obtain proper stuff and he said the difference is like hot and cold!!


there you go, all the proof we need, sod what anyone else says we have the verdict right here...........BUT on the off chance someone might need a little proof that your opinion (which i am sure is bang on) do you have any to support your opinion??

oh and just put this out there Norditropin is the most faked GH out there and even the NHS has had fakes, i have used Pharma GH for over 10yrs and these or at least the Geno pens i had are not fakes but hey what do i know my mate never goes on holiday....

thanks for clearing this up guess we can close the thread now.....


----------



## jonesy1234cas

yes mate that's correct the norditropin that the nhs supply is probably fake, but the mass floods of geno is real because you say so! oh dear....


----------



## thoon

Decca said:


> View attachment 157897
> can anyone help me if this is fake? Am new to here & Got 5boxes to see me thro. Thank you.


Im told fakes mate .. They did not produce the Geno GoQuick in vials ..

I have some here myself ,, not run it yet so might well contain well dosed GH and it looks very well presented ,, But my chap in the know on pharma Gh reliably tells me these was not officially pharmaceutical produced in Belgium as box states


----------



## 3752

jonesy1234cas said:


> yes mate that's correct the norditropin that the nhs supply is probably fake, but the mass floods of geno is real because you say so! oh dear....


no i never made a sweeping statement, please read the post before posting your reply, i said in my opinion the ones i used are genuine based on the fact i have used pharma GH for over 10yrs, how long has your mate used pharma GH and why is his opinion more valid than mine???

i also said that i have seen fake GH nordi from NHS supplies i never said they where all fake....so again READ before you reply.......

YOU are the one that has jumped in and made a huge statement that they are all fake (different to me saying that the ones i have used are not fake) bring proof to the table.....


----------



## 3752

thoon said:


> Im told fakes mate .. They did not produce the Geno GoQuick in vials ..
> 
> I have some here myself ,, not run it yet so might well contain well dosed GH and it looks very well presented ,, But my chap in the know on pharma Gh reliably tells me these was not officially pharmaceutical produced in Belgium as box states


agree with Thoon, pfizer do not produce Goquick in vials, maybe jonesy has a mate who can tell us for sure????


----------



## Goose

I dont know about you guys but the pens are not so readily available anymore for the price they used to be.

I was sceptical before as I would have thought any pharma grade hgh would be difficult to source, for example, lillys.. Geno pensm there were literally hundreds of them and dirt cheap! Now there less common around my way and price has shot up about 30%..

I have tried the newer expensive batch and quickly gained water and bad gyno, of which I would say was prolactin build up, and of which gives me the impression these are the real deal..


----------



## Bensif

Goose said:


> I dont know about you guys but the pens are not so readily available anymore for the price they used to be.
> 
> I was sceptical before as I would have thought any pharma grade hgh would be difficult to source, for example, lillys.. Geno pensm there were literally hundreds of them and dirt cheap! Now there less common around my way and price has shot up about 30%..
> 
> I have tried the newer expensive batch and quickly gained water and bad gyno, of which I would say was prolactin build up, and of which gives me the impression these are the real deal..


From what I have seen and heard from speaking to guys who move genotropin around there are two ways of getting them atm;

Bringing them in from turkey etc

Getting them bulk from the guys who bring them in

A lot of the guys who offering the latter can't afford the numbers and the seizure rate so have stopped until demand is high. There are a few guys still doing them but them unless you can take 30-50 pens at once you are going to pay the higher prices.

If you want pharma the smartest thing you can do is buy a years worth and save yourself 40% of the cost.

There is of course the supply and demand idea, sell them cheap, get people hooked, bump up the price which I have seen in a couple of gyms.


----------



## Goose

Bensif said:


> From what I have seen and heard from speaking to guys who move genotropin around there are two ways of getting them atm;
> 
> Bringing them in from turkey etc
> 
> Getting them bulk from the guys who bring them in
> 
> A lot of the guys who offering the latter can't afford the numbers and the seizure rate so have stopped until demand is high. There are a few guys still doing them but them unless you can take 30-50 pens at once you are going to pay the higher prices.
> 
> If you want pharma the smartest thing you can do is buy a years worth and save yourself 40% of the cost.
> 
> There is of course the supply and demand idea, sell them cheap, get people hooked, bump up the price which I have seen in a couple of gyms.


Yes, but even buying 500 pens from Turkey has now proven difficult. Turks have caught on to how much they sell for over here in the UK and are demanding more money for them. Even in large quantities such as 500 pens +


----------



## Jas

Goose said:


> I dont know about you guys but the pens are not so readily available anymore for the price they used to be.
> 
> I was sceptical before as I would have thought any pharma grade hgh would be difficult to source, for example, lillys.. Geno pensm there were literally hundreds of them and dirt cheap! Now there less common around my way and price has shot up about 30%..
> 
> I have tried the newer expensive batch and quickly gained water and bad gyno, of which I would say was prolactin build up, and of which gives me the impression these are the real deal..


so you were not taking an AI on them then..?, because this is one of the things i've read up about HGH, can cause these bad side affects.

Atleast you had the real stuff lol


----------



## Goose

Jas said:


> so you were not taking an AI on them then..?, because this is one of the things i've read up about HGH, can cause these bad side affects.
> 
> Atleast you had the real stuff lol


I used aromasin at 25mg per day and it did F-all, have previously used arimidex at 1mg ED and didnt get anywhere, I would hazard a guess that Caber is my next option, but I dont know enough about it to be honest.


----------



## Jas

Goose said:


> I used aromasin at 25mg per day and it did F-all, have previously used arimidex at 1mg ED and didnt get anywhere, I would hazard a guess that Caber is my next option, but I dont know enough about it to be honest.


I would establish if it really is high prolactin?. Is there something telling you it is this, before you consider caber. From my knowledge, you'd have to go for a detailed hormone blood test, and specifically have prolactin tested.


----------



## Goose

Jas said:


> I would establish if it really is high prolactin?. Is there something telling you it is this, before you consider caber. From my knowledge, you'd have to go for a detailed hormone blood test, and specifically have prolactin tested.


Yeah I'm going to get tests done for oestrogen, Prolactin and Progesterone see if anything flags up unusual


----------



## 3752

an AI will do sod all for GH caused Gyno symptoms imo, i suffer from gyno symptoms from GH when i use the following...

clinical grade GHRP-2 at saturation dose - i reduce the dose in half then the gyno subsides

IV use of Pharma GH - stop this method and the symptoms subside......


----------



## Bensif

Goose said:


> Yes, but even buying 500 pens from Turkey has now proven difficult. Turks have caught on to how much they sell for over here in the UK and are demanding more money for them. Even in large quantities such as 500 pens +


That's only partly true. Supply and demand. There is a limit to what people will pay. I haven't seen much price increase apart from the guys who can't afford the volume and are using other known methods of getting lower volume in which lowers their margins unless they increase the price. It is still affordable if you know the right people.


----------



## Goose

Bensif said:


> That's only partly true. Supply and demand. There is a limit to what people will pay. I haven't seen much price increase apart from the guys who can't afford the volume and are using other known methods of getting lower volume in which lowers their margins unless they increase the price. It is still affordable if you know the right people.


Well it all depends what you originally paid to what your paying now.. I know for fact what i've paid has shot up considerably, to which most people would deem normal price.

oh and its still coming from the same place whos buying the same amount..


----------



## Goose

Pscarb said:


> an AI will do sod all for GH caused Gyno symptoms imo, i suffer from gyno symptoms from GH when i use the following...
> 
> clinical grade GHRP-2 at saturation dose - i reduce the dose in half then the gyno subsides
> 
> IV use of Pharma GH - stop this method and the symptoms subside......


Im not sure if I could do it IV :lol: .. The gyno hasnt subsided since stopping so dont think wise to jump back on until ive rectified the issue. Interesting to know im not the only one thou!


----------



## 3752

Goose said:


> Im not sure if I could do it IV :lol: .. The gyno hasnt subsided since stopping so dont think wise to jump back on until ive rectified the issue. Interesting to know im not the only one thou!


you are right mate, don't go back on if it is still an issue, both times mine stopped after a few days coming off..

i tried IV so that i could have an opinion on it and it was very good but the spike in GH is so acute this is what caused the symptoms......


----------



## Bensif

Pscarb said:


> you are right mate, don't go back on if it is still an issue, both times mine stopped after a few days coming off..
> 
> i tried IV so that i could have an opinion on it and it was very good but the spike in GH is so acute this is what caused the symptoms......


I find it reduced sides for me. Less water over the course of a week. Less lethargy AM as I do one large dose post workout. An hour after I'm a zombie but it works really well on weekdays as I'm in bed 2.5 hours after. 65% of my calories around my workout then sleep. Better sleep too.

Off season I think it's optimal vs spreading the dose.


----------



## Conscript

Pscarb said:


> an AI will do sod all for GH caused Gyno symptoms imo, i suffer from gyno symptoms from GH when i use the following...
> 
> clinical grade GHRP-2 at saturation dose - i reduce the dose in half then the gyno subsides
> 
> IV use of Pharma GH - stop this method and the symptoms subside......


Have you ever used something like Caber to help with this sort of gyno?


----------



## 3752

Bensif said:


> I find it reduced sides for me. Less water over the course of a week. Less lethargy AM as I do one large dose post workout. An hour after I'm a zombie but it works really well on weekdays as I'm in bed 2.5 hours after. 65% of my calories around my workout then sleep. Better sleep too.
> 
> Off season I think it's optimal vs spreading the dose.


i found IV lowered all sides but caused the gyno sides something i do not get from IM or SubQ methods, this is caused mainly from the speed of the GH in your system.....



Conscript said:


> Have you ever used something like Caber to help with this sort of gyno?


nope, i tend not to use a drug to combat issues like this if i can help it, in each scenario i could stop the issue by either lower the dose or using a different administration method


----------



## Bensif

Pscarb said:


> i found IV lowered all sides but caused the gyno sides something i do not get from IM or SubQ methods, this is caused mainly from the speed of the GH in your system.....


What was your dosing protocol when doing this and reason for trying? Just curious if it's similar to mine.

I had some prolactin issues when spreading dose throughout the day 7 days a week but have only been using this blast method for 3 weeks after a 4 week break.


----------



## Jas

Pscarb said:


> an AI will do sod all for GH caused Gyno symptoms imo, i suffer from gyno symptoms from GH when i use the following...
> 
> clinical grade GHRP-2 at saturation dose - i reduce the dose in half then the gyno subsides
> 
> IV use of Pharma GH - stop this method and the symptoms subside......


I agree with what you were saying Paul, why combat something with an AI or Serm if its because you've gone too high, and for too long. The advise I have seen to tell if what you have is real GH, is to use 8 to 12 IU's. Once you've established its real fairly soon-ish, drop back down 4-6 IU's a day.

@Goose can you remember how much you were using mate, and for how long?


----------



## Goose

Jas said:


> I agree with what you were saying Paul, why combat something with an AI or Serm if its because you've gone too high, and for too long. The advise I have seen to tell if what you have is real GH, is to use 8 to 12 IU's. Once you've established its real fairly soon-ish, drop back down 4-6 IU's a day.
> 
> @Goose can you remember how much you were using mate, and for how long?


It varied, 7.2iu a day mostly, some days 10.8iu of geno - Could be why lol :innocent:


----------



## Jas

Goose said:


> It varied, 7.2iu a day mostly, some days 10.8iu of geno - Could be why lol :innocent:


Eye could be why pal lol


----------



## Goose

Jas said:


> Eye could be why pal lol


My main concern now is I stopped it 6 weeks ago, and it hasnt subsided at all. if anything kinda looks worse..

Shiiit, maybe breast feeding would help. No idea what to take to combat, perhaps caber?


----------



## JJK

Hi,

can anyone help with which BD Needles i need to get for my Pfizer Genotropin Pen are the BD Microfine Ultra Pen Needle 4 mm 32g Thinwall ok to use ??

Thanks


----------



## 3752

yes


----------



## barcelona1979

I ordered 5x12mg, had to order them in advance so guy can keep them a side for me. From time to time he get around 400-500iu. However i will do the serum test its only 19e in the lab. 3.5h after i.m. injection, gh levels must raise.


----------



## BUffDee

Just picked up 15 Geno pens  Happy days! I'm switching to these from MaxTreme SomaMax which was decent enough but 1st time trying Pharma GH, will be running the next 3 months with Unigen Test-Comp 250 @ 750mg/week + Tbol front load and Excel Masteron tabs for tail end. Courtesy of MD, absolutely legendary service. Sad to say my source of Organon Sus has disappeared ??

Question is, any concerns on these pens? Instructions are all in Turkish so I'm having to get my Turk friend to translate as never attempted mixing these before. And any feedback on Unigen test comp please? 1st pr**k goes in on Monday!


----------



## Noob21

I injected 3mg/9IU and had a growth hormone blood test 2 and a half hours later, here are the results...


----------



## vildgut

eminemballer1 said:


> Is there a simple way to test HGH - or the simplest way is to inject 6iu and wait for your arms to go numb?


Sh1t they add in can give similiar side effects as GH but still leave 0 ui of real GH in the vial.


----------



## vildgut

Seriously these are probably FAKE look how many user with 0-10 posts who answers this thread...


----------



## Shaz29

vildgut said:


> Seriously these are probably FAKE look how many user with 0-10 posts who answers this thread...


they are too good a quality to be fake, I even went to the extreme of measuring each pen's weight, they all weighed exactly the same (so that means each pen contained same amount of powder and liquid)


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Shaz29 said:


> they are too good a quality to be fake, I even went to the extreme of measuring each pen's weight, they all weighed exactly the same (so that means each pen contained same amount of powder and liquid)


The pens are really hard to fake and the cost and equipment alone would keep alot from trying when they can fake cheap china gh and sell it for a big profit.


----------



## Shaz29

Bmw-Freak said:


> The pens are really hard to fake and the cost and equipment alone would keep alot from trying when they can fake cheap china gh and sell it for a big profit.


My mini fridge powered off for 24 hours.. Will the genotropin still be ok to use?


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Shaz29 said:


> My mini fridge powered off for 24 hours.. Will the genotropin still be ok to use?


Yeah no problem.


----------



## Fina

I really want to believe these are legit, but there sheer amount of these on the market makes me think otherwise.


----------



## Ronnin79

I got 10 of them from Guy i know and can find always. He is BB and he guarantee those Turkish pens he sold me are originals. If my serum test results are bad for hgh and igf1 he will give me money back for sure.

It say thats made in Belgium, have Turskish sticker outside box and instruction for use on Turskih language inside of box.


----------



## Fina

Mate has been running these for about 3 months now, very little to say about it, but was initially running at only 2iu. He's now running 4iu M/W/F, still not much to show for it but the dosing is on the low side.


----------



## Ronnin79

I did today Igf1 and HGH serum test to have as reference, so when i get the result then i do 10iu IM and see how results gonna be.


----------



## Ronnin79

I got my reference GH and IGF1 test.

Hgh was 0.2 mcg/l with reference 0-5

Igf1 was 189ng/ml with reference 109-225

Yesterday i did again the same test, 3h and 10 min after injecting IQ 10.8iu of Pfizer Turkish Somatropin.

I will have test results monday or so.. I will post then the test results and fotos of my Pfizer Pens.

As far i can say that after a week of using low dose 3.6iu in morning, no side effects.

From today i will start 7.2iu split in two time, early morning and afternoon. And i will do the serum test after two weeks again.

Liquid have very strong hospital smell even if is just one drop of liquid...


----------



## Ronnin79

Here are few photos just to give more info i can to people... Monday i think i will post lab results.


----------



## Ronnin79

After a lot of headache original or not, here are the results.

10.8 iu, 3h:10m before blood was drawn.


----------



## Clubber Lang

Ronnin79 said:


> After a lot of headache original or not, here are the results.
> 
> 10.8 iu, 3h:10m before blood was drawn.
> 
> View attachment 116859


what does all those numbers mean for us Minions?


----------



## 3752

it means what he took was GH, his base levels where 0.2mcg/L (normal range 0-5) after he took the GH his level was 23.5mcg/L

his IGF was 189g/ML before the test then after it was 346g/ml (normal range 109-225)

safe to say it was good GH


----------



## solidss

Legit...First time I used the pens I saw results on my waist in no more than two weeks time.


----------



## Ronnin79

To be honest i am about 15 days using, and can't see results even last week i use 7.2 iu ed split in two shots. I had problems with water retentions few days ago, my feet was swollen i couldn't wear my shoes almost, but i start drinking at least 4L water per daya nd now is fine. I am on mass, maybe thats why. However i did not expect to see results right away, i give it month or two.


----------



## 3752

Ronnin79 said:


> To be honest i am about 15 days using, and can't see results even last week i use 7.2 iu ed split in two shots. I had problems with water retentions few days ago, my feet was swollen i couldn't wear my shoes almost, but i start drinking at least 4L water per daya nd now is fine. I am on mass, maybe thats why. However i did not expect to see results right away, i give it month or two.


with you being on a mass phase what results are you expecting to see?


----------



## Ronnin79

Higher Kcal intake then without GH and staying lean as possible? Thats why i am taking it. About dose, i had it recommended 5 IU day, but i just though 7 is better then 5 

You are not fan of taking GH while on mass?


----------



## 3752

no i never said that but you are using to much for your body to handle so i question why you are taking it, you have answered this by saying more is better......

water retention and bloating is a side effect of GH use as in your taking to much for your body to handle, studies have shown a lean mass increase of a cpl of KG's and a 1%drop in BF on 8iu of Pharma GH M/W/F in just 6 weeks with very few side effects, so i can understand why you are suffering so much using around the same dose every day.


----------



## Ronnin79

Ok, thanks for your clear and simple answers. I will do M/W/F protocol. Gonna split it in 2 x 4 IU shoots.


----------



## Snoowy56

Ronnin79 said:


> Here are few photos just to give more info i can to people... Monday i think i will post lab results.
> 
> View attachment 116762
> 
> 
> View attachment 116763
> 
> 
> View attachment 116764
> 
> 
> View attachment 116765


 Where did you get these pens? I trying to get legit gh but I've already tried one source from online and they were fake.


----------

